# I don't know how to do this....



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

Dh and I are starting a homemade goat milk soap business. We want to offer online sales as well as going to craft shows, flea markets and such. What we don't understand is accepting credit and debit cards. We know there is PayPal, but are there any options that don't charge or don't charge as much?

Also, what website hosts your domain/ store?


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I'm not a fan of big mega banks, but I think Chase has the best deal going with their Square program.

Look it up. I still haven't met any small vendor who didn't love it.

It is what I would go with if I needed an onsite card swiper.


----------



## Esprit (Dec 17, 2011)

My online store runs on an open sourced program called Magento. There was a bit of a learning curve but I really like it. Now you can use "Magento Go" which is a company (owned by Ebay) that looks after all the technical crap and hosting so that you can go right to work setting up your store. If I were to do it again (or start another store) I'd give them a try.

http://go.magento.com/


----------



## angmont (Jun 1, 2012)

I normally just lurk, but I joined today just so I could answer your question. I run a business from home selling candles and I use a service called Square. For each transaction they only charge 1.75% which isn't super crazy. For example on a 22.00 payment my bank account was credited 21.08. I have been super happy with the service and the card swiper is free.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

People can pay with their credit cards through paypal, though they still have to join paypal to do it. Your soaps probably would do well on Etsy, we sell on etsy and ebay. Paypal does take around 4-5%, but you can't have an online business and not accept paypal as virtually everyone uses it. Etsy also has a new direct checkout feature you can sign up for once you reach a certain level that allows people to use their credit card directly through etsy.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

On Etsy I accept Paypal and Direct Checkout. I have a Square for craft show sales, and I love it. Most people don't carry cash, so having an option for those who use cards is great!!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Is Bitcoin an option?


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

angmont said:


> I normally just lurk, but I joined today just so I could answer your question. I run a business from home selling candles and I use a service called Square. For each transaction they only charge 1.75% which isn't super crazy. For example on a 22.00 payment my bank account was credited 21.08. I have been super happy with the service and the card swiper is free.


Hmm, the fee should only be $0.385 on a $22 transaction if the charge is 1.75%...


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Square charges 2.75% for swiped cards and online sales.
You can accept payments from anyone with a Visa, MC, American Express or Discover card.
Square takes 1-2 days to initiate a deposit to your bank (it takes my bank an additional 2 days to process it). You cannot make payments from Square and they do not offer a debit card for instant access to your payments.

Paypal charges 2.7% for swiped cards, or 2.9% plus 30 cents for online sales.
You can accept payments from anyone with a Visa, MC, American Express, or Discover card, or from a paypal account.
Paypal lets you have the money instantly on their debit card, to use for payments, or to request a withdrawal to your bank (my bank takes 2 days to process this).


----------



## Kev_Hilderbrand (Mar 8, 2011)

We use a Wordpress Plugin called Woocommerce for our stores
We use Braintree for our processor.
We use Hostgator for our domains and hosting.

There are numerous services like the mentioned Magento to make it easier but I like to go it on my own

Holler if I can help

http://taramydesigns.com/
http://americansportsmanjewelry.com/


----------



## John_Canada (Aug 17, 2013)

I second hostgator on the hosting side. Have used just about every host and it is the only one I trust. Just make sure to register your domain somewhere else tho like namecheap or godaddy to have control of that end if you decide to move your site. I have had Justhost basically hold my domains hostage before because I didnt pay them a huge transfer fee.

Payments, I have always used paypal but am investigating others so this is helpful itself. Has anyone used square in canada? No chase bank here. The good thing about paypal is there is so many options to choose from.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I use paypal on my website and the Square when I am at craft fairs/festivals. I know that there is a charge each time I swipe, but I look at it this way. I can either incur the 2.75% expense and sell something or I can have a person walk away because they don't have any cash on them. 
My website is through www.smallfarmcentral.com They are great and its so easy to use for someone who is non-techie like me.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

We just do craft fairs and dog shows. We use Square and hve been very happy with it. Used it for about 3 years now, still happy!!!!

Alice in Virginia


----------



## That'll Do Pig (Jan 23, 2014)

If you're running an online sales business, you're getting _hosed_ by paypal. Companies likes Authorize.net are the standard.


----------



## culticefamily (Jan 7, 2014)

My wife and I started our natural soap and skin care company in 2005. If you need any guidance let us know. Shane & Tracy www.amishcountryessentials.com


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

That'll Do Pig said:


> If you're running an online sales business, you're getting _hosed_ by paypal. Companies likes Authorize.net are the standard.


Why do you say this? Authorize.net has a $20.00 monthly fee plus you still pay the fees for merchant services and per transaction fees. 

I find Paypal and Square to be good solutions for most small businesses especially those who don't have the volume to justify monthly fees.


----------

